# Pinocchio



## Sherry H (Mar 23, 2021)

Omgosh. These keep blooming for four months.

packing up collection for move to summer home Nc.

Now I want a greenhouse for my new passion/obsession.

any Asheville orchid society members on this forum? Don’t summer there but close by. Getting hot in Tampa


----------

